# Free patterns



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know if this site has been posted.Nice patterns

http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

I've not seen this site before, some great patterns. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

You have to join but it is free and they have loads of fabulous patterns!! Thank you!!!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Some beautiful patterns here both knit and crochet. Thank you!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

They also have good prices on yarn


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow some really nice patterns. Thanks for the site.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

Oh, yeah! I drool here quite often!



Lolly12 said:


> Don't know if this site has been posted.Nice patterns
> 
> http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product_freepatterns.aspx


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

I joined this before but had forgotten about them, thank you.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful patterns. Thx.


----------



## Vaike (Oct 31, 2011)

I get daily e-mails from them with featuring a yarn on sale, usually half off paired with a pattern. Great yarn, great patterns. I recommend them, but not if you're trying to stop buying yarn!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## chaplainesr (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow! Incredible patterns and spoil many yarns.....I could do some real damage here! Thanx for sharing! :roll:


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting this site, nice patterns!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting this site, nice patterns!


----------



## Eleanor Wright (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely site - thank you


----------

